# New arrival!



## Piddleypops (Sep 2, 2013)

We were looking for a cockapoo puppy but have managed to find ourselves an sproodle puppy. 

He will be 8 weeks when we collect him in two weeks time. We can't wait!! He's black and white and named after our favourite place in Dorset - Lulworth!

I would post a photo, if I knew how!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations, can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Piddleypops (Sep 2, 2013)

Introducing Lulworth


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Very cute!! A lovely idea for his name too. It's nice to have something that means something to you =)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's an absolute beauty xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous baby boy!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Love his name and love him, how handsome is he!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Piddleypops said:


> Introducing Lulworth


I'm in love  He is so cute love his colors. What a perfect little guy!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hay i'm new at this just what is a sproodle. he is so cute .and wonderful color.good luck .


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> hay i'm new at this just what is a sproodle. he is so cute .and wonderful color.good luck .


I'm guessing a springer spaniel and a poodle cross


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Very quite.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Little lulworth looks gorgeous, he has lovely markings on his face, I'm very happy for you and your family. :baby:


----------



## Piddleypops (Sep 2, 2013)

Lulworth is a springer spaniel and poodle mix. I think they are called various names ... sproodle, spoodle or springer doodle amongst others!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Look forward to seeing the beautiful boy as he comes home and gets older xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh looking forward to seeing this little guy!

Love springers.. Can't wait to see how he develops and see what the similarities are with the cockapoo!


----------

